# Oneida and monster bow shooters...let's see your rigs!!!!!!!!!!



## moshotputter (Jan 10, 2004)

Lets see all of those oneida and monster bow rigs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Supermag (Jan 27, 2008)

Nothing fancy just a 1992 Aero Force in the old camo


----------



## Supermag (Jan 27, 2008)

ttt

Come on lever guys show 'em off


----------



## crambone34 (Dec 27, 2008)

guess nobody shoots them,or there ashamed to admit it,,lol,,,i got an old oneida strike eagle i use for bowfishing,,,does that count?


----------



## VLODPG (Dec 5, 2006)

Just a few of mine! :darkbeer:


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Here's a first generation MBI Phoenix


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

here are a few of the monsters...

the newest ...The Lycan ...morph bow...go from one monster to another...

(recurve/longbow-compound)










the Dragon...great for the target shooter and the finger guys:thumbs_up



















my daughter and her monster phoenix and her first bow kill (this year)


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice looking bows guys!! I will have one to show off before too long:wink:


Kris


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

chelsey and her phoenix from last years youth hunt





































Hippie doing a hunting show interview over the summer



























chelsey and her 2nd deer this past season










Our cams dont lean...Never had them, Never will...lol, or will we:wink::thumbs_up


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

Here is a rare pic of monster bows Pro Stealth

custom machined cams and stops by mike schuch











a monsterized oneida stealth (a early build by monster bows) keeping them shooting for generations to come:thumbs_up











Our cams Have never leaned..oh wait...we dont have cams...lol...or will we...


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

I guess I could always post a few I've owned!!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## oakwood304 (May 19, 2006)

Group photo! One of them has moved on, but it was replaced with others! :wink:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

rogbo said:


> Here's a first generation MBI Phoenix


i love that pic...that is a great trophy:thumbs_up


----------



## danesdad (Feb 6, 2007)

I had an Aeroforce back in the day. When you shot, it sounded like a 22 going off.


----------



## Caper33 (Nov 17, 2008)

Those rigs look awesome


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

here's my AF rebult by Gulf Coast Archery http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y168/51504BOAR/Boarfrogg003.jpg http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y168/51504BOAR/Boarfrogg004.jpg


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

sf...that dip looks great on theAF:thumbs_up


----------



## Deucer01 (Aug 9, 2004)

Here's my Monster MR95 conversion on a 2005 Onieda Black Eagle. It came from the factory in all black trim and all hardware was upgraded to stainless steel.


----------



## JeffPaHunter (Jan 13, 2004)

danesdad said:


> I had an Aeroforce back in the day. When you shot, it sounded like a 22 going off.


If so then it had problems in the limb pocket's. It a common weakness and flaw in the original assembly process but easily fixed. Once fixed these bows can be as quiet as any bow out there regardless of arrow weight, just as they should be.
I've done hundreds of them and people can't believe how much quieter they are after they are done.

Here's a response by one of my recent customers after I "upgraded" his LFM with my "limb cup upgrade" and silencing tricks.

"Hi Jeff, got bow back the other day, shot it a little bit, no noise at all, as quiet or quieter than my Matthews. I put some cat whiskers on like you said, excellent work Jeff, so happy to know there are people like you that take pride and stand behind there work. Thanks for everything you did for me".


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

I better post mine here. Hoping to have a morph kit on it soon to go after bunnies and then carp once the snow melts. This riser will looks sweet as a reflex/deflex long bow eh!!


----------



## 3Under (Jan 30, 2009)

I love the looks and the smooth draw those bows have.


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

I post this picture in another Oneida thread but here are a few I have in my collection...My original 1994 Aero Force Custom Painted and a few LFM's 2 Anodized 1 standard and another with Medium AF Outboards and another standard LFM that is Film Dipped in Skyline Camo...

Enjoy...
LFM


----------



## BowSniper (Feb 7, 2004)

You guys with the lever bows seem addicted to them!!!

Dang right!

Monster Bows Phoenix.

















Monsterized Stealth and Oneida Black Eagle.









Onieda Aero Force X-80.









Oneida Screaming Eagle.









My wifes Oneida Hawk.









Keep the pics coming.

BowSniper


----------



## casjoker (Jul 8, 2008)

Those bows look sweet, might have to find an old onidea for dirt cheap and do an upgrade. I liked the way the bows shot the horror stories of them blowing up always kept me from buying one.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

casjoker said:


> Those bows look sweet, might have to find an old onidea for dirt cheap and do an upgrade. I liked the way the bows shot the horror stories of them blowing up always kept me from buying one.



stop by golf coast archerys website he always has a smoken deal on something...

Mikie


----------



## crafty (Jan 5, 2007)

Heres a few i have had and a few i still do.. haha


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Too late crafty I already posted pics of 2 of those bows!!!:wink::tongue::darkbeer:


Kris


----------



## crafty (Jan 5, 2007)

kris bassett said:


> Too late crafty I already posted pics of 2 of those bows!!!:wink::tongue::darkbeer:
> 
> 
> Kris


haha.. Yea but i could help to show their beauty again.. :wink:


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

crafty said:


> haha.. Yea but i could help to show their beauty again.. :wink:


True Very True!!:thumbs_up


Kris


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

got to love that michigan autumn LFM:thumbs_up


----------



## R. Vance (Apr 25, 2005)

man Y'all are lucky it's too cold here in Florida for me to go through photobucket cause i've bought own'd & sold at least 500 Oneida's :tongue:
DO NOT Worry mods. i'm to take picture right now, download & paste :thumbs_up
*be right back*
Richard


----------



## R. Vance (Apr 25, 2005)

a Hybrid Stealth from AREA 5150


----------



## R. Vance (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## R. Vance (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## R. Vance (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## R. Vance (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## R. Vance (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## crafty (Jan 5, 2007)

Woo hoo Rich, That snake skin is SMOKIN hot.. I likes..:wink:


----------



## R. Vance (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## R. Vance (Apr 25, 2005)

Snake skin ONLY 1/2 finish'd :thumbs_up


----------



## Jennings1993 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Vanhalen*

I love the vanhalen paint job. 5150!


----------



## R. Vance (Apr 25, 2005)

OK for now, eye's hurt


----------



## bowneida (Sep 25, 2007)

I still dont have camera to put pics in here but I shoot an AF x-80 set at 60lbs.(I cant draw my High country sniper at 55lbs cause of my shoulder)The x-80 draws smooth and is quiet thanks to Jeffpahunter:thumbs_up I also shoot a H 250, My son shoots a Phantom and the wife shoots a 2003 Black Eagle.
We are very happy with these bows and the only thing we have that sounds like a 22 is on the gun rack. Nice pics you guys

Tony


----------



## Rathbuck (Jul 19, 2004)

My snakeskin Extreme:


----------



## oakwood304 (May 19, 2006)

A few closeups!


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

The Snake Skin looks good with the new cables Rich!!!


Kris


----------



## oakwood304 (May 19, 2006)

A few more!:wink:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

nice chris, reeaal nice!!


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

I would LOVE to have one of those Monster Phoenix bows.......darn nice looking bow.


----------



## Rathbuck (Jul 19, 2004)

Darn you, Oakwood! Here I thought my predator LFM was a "one of a kind".

:wink:


----------



## Rathbuck (Jul 19, 2004)

One that I no longer have...painted by my bro...


----------



## Rathbuck (Jul 19, 2004)

And two more that I'd wish I'd kept...


----------



## R. Vance (Apr 25, 2005)

well Mark, 
Good to see you ole Bud !!
Oneida's look'n Great as ever !!
Richard


----------



## Supermag (Jan 27, 2008)

Like the King Cat stealth Rathbuck, nice.

Chris why do you have to torture me with the pics of the MR-80 Lite.


----------



## oakwood304 (May 19, 2006)

Sorry Supermag! Never posted a pic of it on AT before, thought it was the right time!


----------



## oakwood304 (May 19, 2006)

Rathbuck said:


> Darn you, Oakwood! Here I thought my predator LFM was a "one of a kind".
> 
> :wink:
> 
> ...


----------



## nocksniper (May 19, 2008)

Who ever first had the idea for these bows must have been a genious! lol One of my friends bought on in the fall off ebay and he loves it!


----------



## Rathbuck (Jul 19, 2004)

R. Vance said:


> well Mark,
> Good to see you ole Bud !!
> Oneida's look'n Great as ever !!
> Richard


Thanks Bud.

How've you been down in FL? My time on this board and others has been limited, but I chirp in now and then. The little one keeps me busy outside of shooting. :wink:

My biggest problem is that all too familiar itch to add a Stealth to the group again...need one to play with again...


----------



## Rathbuck (Jul 19, 2004)

oakwood304 said:


> Rathbuck said:
> 
> 
> > Darn you, Oakwood! Here I thought my predator LFM was a "one of a kind".
> ...


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Supermag said:


> Like the King Cat stealth Rathbuck, nice.
> 
> Chris why do you have to torture me with the pics of the MR-80 Lite.


I thought that was an MR-80 lite...talk about rare bow.


----------



## Rathbuck (Jul 19, 2004)

GVDocHoliday said:


> I thought that was an MR-80 lite...talk about rare bow.


I scanned right past that until you pointed it out.

Good eyes, Doc!

:thumbs_up


----------



## gshed (Apr 21, 2007)

Not the best pics










From the my first to present


----------



## bowjerry (Sep 19, 2003)

*Oneida*

Rich Vance, the cables on the snake skin Stealth look alot different than the cables on my Oneidas. Are they steel cables or ?? One more Question, are the cams on that bow "refurbished"?
Thanks, BJ


----------



## gshed (Apr 21, 2007)

bowjerry said:


> Rich Vance, the cables on the snake skin Stealth look alot different than the cables on my Oneidas. Are they steel cables or ?? One more Question, are the cams on that bow "refurbished"?
> Thanks, BJ


 I don't think there is such a think as a Refurbished cam. Your question will be answered here. http://www.5150bows.com/forum/index.php


----------



## R. Vance (Apr 25, 2005)

i already have a "+" next to my name so i won't comment on "refurbishing" tehetehetehetehe
those are Fast Flight cables & the cams are an AREA 5150 design !! this set of cams are just a set of "proto's" for the purpose of shot count on FF cables "ONLY" !!
the "Real" AREA 5150 cams, saddles & completed hardware will come out when i'm satisfied the ff cables will get one hundred zillion shots, *or close*
Richard


----------



## nshunter (Oct 10, 2004)

Bleath
























LFM








Predator Camo Phoenix








2 Phoenix/Oneida pro/LFM/Aeroforce


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

There sure are some nice rigs on this thread.....I still want the Snake Skin Creation Though!!!!:wink:


Kris


----------



## R. Vance (Apr 25, 2005)

who is that Handsome look'n Canadian Devil (heavy on Devil)  nice bows nshunter
Richard


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

I dont want to seem rude but how do you shoot one of these, is it the same as a compound I cant say I dont like them because Ive never shot one, just looks more difficult to me. Who knows for all I know it could be easier.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

pabuckslayer08 said:


> I dont want to seem rude but how do you shoot one of these, is it the same as a compound I cant say I dont like them because Ive never shot one, just looks more difficult to me. Who knows for all I know it could be easier.



It really is easier in a few ways!! First you don't have to worry about fletch clearance with your cables. Second the draw is smooth as silk way smoother than anything else on the market. You can easily fine tune your draw length. You can also tailor the draw cycle to suit your style by just swapping out modules. 

I think that if most people were to shoot one that has been tuned like it should be they would be very surprised at the results. The Monster Phoenix along with the Stealth cammed bows are capable of very high letoff!! The Stealth does not loose any speed with the Higher letoff either. I Like mine set at about 92% Letoff But I have had them to what I figured to be about 98%. When you shoot one with that high of letoff you have to get used to it. It almost seems as there is a delay in the arrow taking off after you pull the trigger. I find that 92% is a good happy medium.

Kris


----------



## Supermag (Jan 27, 2008)

They aren't hard to shoot, tune, or do basically anything with. Shooting them is the same as any other bow, just hold the grip and pull the string. The string is in perfect center line of the bow which helps tuning. No problems with cam lean as they are in the center line of the bow too (except Monsters that don't have any cams).

Basically (for all models except Monster and Stealth), as you pull the string back the outboard limbs (curved limbs) come back from and pull a cable that turns the cam, the cam is cabled to the power limbs (which are connected to the riser) which flex. The cams are kept in time by a cable that runs through the riser (except extreme).

You don't need (and shouldn't use) a regular bow press you can just turn down the poundage to do anything on the bow (if you just want to change the string you can use one of many ways to hold the limbs in a drawn position.

It sounds much more complicated than it is, it's just a different approach to a compound using not just pulleys but levers too.


----------



## grayseas (Jan 13, 2009)

There is some real cool looking bow!:thumbs_up


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

grayseas said:


> There is some real cool looking bow!:thumbs_up


yes there is:thumbs_up


----------



## JeffPaHunter (Jan 13, 2004)

pabuckslayer08 said:


> I dont want to seem rude but how do you shoot one of these, is it the same as a compound I cant say I dont like them because Ive never shot one, just looks more difficult to me. Who knows for all I know it could be easier.


You ever get up North here pabuckslayer08 you look me up and you can have your choice of ones to try to shoot. You may just be surprised with what you discover...:wink:


----------



## JeffPaHunter (Jan 13, 2004)

After seeing that one picture of nshunter (and after I stopped laughing) it dawned on me that maybe he should change his user ID to ns great pumpkin....:tongue:...........:darkbeer:


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Here is my Monster Phoenix with custom Cocobolo limbs:


































Cant forget the custom cocobolo grip:









BTW it works just fine lol










Bob


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

that bow is at the top:thumbs_up


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

UPSERMAN,

You must have some time in those Limbs, Getting just the right set up to handle the stress put on them. They do make the bow.

From what I have heard over the years that the wood limbs on the Oneidas that it takes just the right mix to get limbs to handle the stress put on them and have seen a few delaminate over the years. Not sure what truly caused them to do that but the one I had see it was not a pretty sight when it did but so far I have not had it happened to me. Just maybe a poor set made.

But it sure does make that bow look great with the wood grain in the limbs and getting it curved for the outboard must have taken some time to make them.

Very Nice thanks for Sharing...

LFM


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

LFM said:


> UPSERMAN,
> 
> You must have some time in those Limbs, Getting just the right set up to handle the stress put on them. They do make the bow.
> 
> ...


the monster bows have less stress then the oneidas..more fogiveness in design...and in the new era of technology wood materials and synthetic materials have come along way since oneida was building limbs...adhesives are better in quality and our limb suppliers business is wood / recurves and longbows ...oneida didnt have that advantage 25 years ago...we also seal our limbs and then you have the dipping on top of that...oneida just painted them from what i have seen and been told so they were prone to getting moisture in them and over time coming apart...


----------



## oakwood304 (May 19, 2006)

I found a few more to post! No longer own 2 of them, but they were good bows! The LFM pictured is now the Predator LFM that JeffPaHunter rebuilt!


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

Yes you are right limb suppliers have come a long way since the original Limbs where manufactured, but there is always a snag or two during the limb process and some like to keep they processes under wraps, some bow manufacturers still have issues with limbs today and then like PSE they had a show on how they make this or that and PSE was shown to have a new limb process that is to be something new and would not show that on tv but still taking the time to do the R&D still if something is not right at the time a vendor puts them together laminating them, the glue whatever the weather, there is always a chance that one batch could have issues. As for Oneida's limbs they seemed to be sealed maybe not with the latest compounds that are out there but still you can see it when on the sides of there limbs sometimes the surface was not prepped enough and the paint did not stick and you can see that it has a clear coat of something that appears to be some kind of sealant onm them. 

I am not trying to make this an issue being this thread has been good so far with all that is out there and posted thus far. 

I doubt MBI is making a lot of bows with what USPERMAN is using for limbs on that bow. Most limbs have been made of Maple because it is a hard wood that seem to be good one to laminate but there are many more these days.

If I don't recall MBI took a little time to find the right limb maker for them and some were not up to the standard you guys were looking for. But now that you have found one you are putting out some good products again has to do with finding the right vendor. Back in the Oneida Lab days the owner back then would use any vendor he could and get parts being he did not seem to pay them in a timely manner and some would stop supplying them with parts limbs, cams etc... so tolerances were not as good as they should or could have been like the the pwr limbs on a Stealth and how no two sets were the same from bow to bow. and they were a little different than what was on other Oneidas.

Like the threads you see here at AT about someone having issues with limbs breaking / cracking and these are big name bow makers... Every once in a while you have this it is like auto recalls and so on they do their best to come out with a good product just sometimes something goes arye... That is part of the manufacturing process that's why some bow makers have such high standards & tolerances and do a lot of R&D before they offer it to the public. You can see that from C.P. Oneida as well as MBI during it right is just the best way to do business...

Regards,
LFM


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

the stuff you see on the sides of the oneida limbs is the adhesive that squeezed out as the limb was pressed..

and you would be surprised on the orders that have come in for those limbs...we keep the price fair and it is a awesome cosmetic upgrade...

Mikie


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

Mike again we see it different...

If all the Oneida Limbs had this all when have the paint coming off the sides and yet I have too many Oneidas and only a one of them have this. Again preparation of the limbs prior to painting would be a more possible reason... I have paint many Corvettes in the 1980's and have one currently and the paint would come off if the surface was not prep correctly being it was a laminated surface. And I have a few sets I have bought as spares that are black and N.A. Camo they have no issues with the paint coming off them so to say it is always the adhesive use is a possibility but not a sure thing since it does not happen everytime. Surface Prep is a very important thing ask any painter, film dipper or powder coater. And if it was the glue you would see and uneven edges on the side and then every limb would have this.

You would know just how many have these Cocobolo but the few I have seen this is the first one. But again I don't keep up with MBI just what I see here at AT. And I could see that MBI will continue to add options to their products like different film dip patterns and finishes as does C.P. Oneida as many like something new and different that what others offer.

Again as we have always seen somethings it differently...

Regards,
LFM


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

LFM said:


> Mike again we see it different...
> 
> If all the Oneida Limbs had this all when have the paint coming off the sides and yet I have too many Oneidas and only a one of them have this. Again preparation of the limbs prior to painting would be a more possible reason... I have paint many Corvettes in the 1980's and have one currently and the paint would come off if the surface was not prep correctly being it was a laminated surface. And I have a few sets I have bought as spares that are black and N.A. Camo they have no issues with the paint coming off them so to say it is always the adhesive use is a possibility but not a sure thing since it does not happen everytime. Surface Prep is a very important thing ask any painter, film dipper or powder coater. And if it was the glue you would see and uneven edges on the side and then every limb would have this.
> 
> ...



then start a oneida wood limb thread ..to put it simple our limbs are extremley superior to any oneida wood limb because it is 2009 not 1982.. end of story..

now lets get back to what the thread is about...PICs


----------



## quarup (May 10, 2007)

Hey LFM, those bows are sweet!

I like them on wood limbs as well!

Congrats!


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

Here is a Picture of 2 of My LFM's these are Anodized version and notice one is longer than the other by 2 inches. One is a Standard LFM at 44 the other is at 46 inches. They have the same painted pattern as well as the same riser pattern.

Both are wood like all of my LFM's are...

Thanks quarup

LFM


----------



## P'duck (Sep 28, 2006)

OK guess I will post a few now and can post a few later. Snow on the ground and I need to take pics.

This is the little ladies Pink Pro custom built for her by Gulf Coast Archery and friends.




























Michigan Autumn Stealth




















Monster Bows Phoenix










Winter Mimicry Stealth










Oneida Hawk on the left and Skyline BE on the right (knew you would love this pic Bob).










Black Eagle II










One last pic of the pink Pro Eagle.


----------



## P'duck (Sep 28, 2006)

I know there are more Oneida Eagle and Monster Bows out there. One more round.


----------



## R. Vance (Apr 25, 2005)

gotta go to VANS store for Grandson but i'll be back & when i return :wink:"WE" would like to see a pic. posted of that Anodized "Staff shooters" Stealth you got :thumbs_up
&&&&&&&&& i "KNOW" you got one :zip:
Richard


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

LFM,

First of all, you seem to be under the mistaken opinion that UPSERMAN made his own outboard limbs. That is NOT the case. Those are optional limbs straight from Monster Bows. The limbs are made just like recurves and longbows which can have custom laminations. The WHOLE limb is not made of cocobolo. That would be silly. It's a custom lamination that is available for those that want the ultimate in personalization of their bow. It's very much the same as what Barnsdale does with his custom limbs for wheelie bows. How many and who has them is simply none of your business. Not everyone posts on the web. LOL

Yes, we went through several outboard limb suppliers.... one of which was CP Oneida themselves. Our testing has shown that our current outboard limb is the strongest, most durable limb made... Period. Now, of course, that's our opinion based on our testing and relates to our bows ONLY. And I'm not saying anyone else's limb is inferior for THEIR application. This is what works for US and what we are most comfortable using. I could care less what other manufacturers use. There is no hard, fast standard. Each company builds the limb systems that suit their bows best. I can honestly say that before a single bow shipped with our laminated outboard, we shot many sets of the limbs for tens of thousands of shots, did destructive testing, and torture tested the limbs. You can rest assured we did the homework for our limbs. I can't speak for any other manufacturer.

The delamination you've seen is caused by 2 principle things. 1) poor setup or contamination when the limb was made. 2) Moisture getting to the wood, which then swells and breaks the bond. Number 1 happens in mfr and is most times caught before it gets out the door. Number 2 happens if the limb seal is broken. Our limbs are sealed 3 times. You could drop them in a lake for a month, pull it out, and assemble the bow and be perfectly fine. And while I do know a great deal about it, I can't and won't speak to how other companies have, or do, build their limbs. I simply don't care.

We work very closely with our current limb supplier and have the highest standards for quality... but we are always looking for ways to be better or offer more options too. Oneidas history is for them to deal with, not ours. Please stop comparing us to them as we are obviously going down very different paths.

I hope this takes care of all your concerns with our limb process and we can all get back to posting pics of lever bows.... which IS what this thread is supposed to be about. If you want to talk more about limbs and how they are made, start a new thread or send me a PM. I'd be happy to discuss it further.


----------



## R. Vance (Apr 25, 2005)

Silly me 








Richard


----------



## trob_205 (Aug 18, 2008)

man those are some wicked looking rigs:thumbs_up


----------



## P'duck (Sep 28, 2006)

I still have not shot that anodized Stealth yet! Too pretty to shoot.


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

HuntingHippie,

First off I never made anything but positive comments about your product line... Second of all I never ask about your numbers etc. All mine were positive. I was stating what I know about the limbs as I have been an Oneida Shooter since 1995. I never said anything just information I learn from those that worked at Oneida Labs The information I post is same as what others did hear say maybe but again I never said anything that MBI had a product that was not first class. I know you are one that is all about great products and detail of each bow be right before it goes out the door. I appreciate you clearing up the fact that you offer different limb options that many might like to know this if they are looking to try one of your bows. It seems each time I am posting what I know and learned over the years it is wrong to wonder about things you seem to provide information to clear it all up. Being this is a public forum I was not willing to turn this into a negative thread or hi-jack it so I left it there not to start or feed the fire. Again I posted positive things including how good these limbs look. I appreciate the information. And like you said some limb makers have issues with moisture etc when building them I posted similar info and also that some bow makers have issues with limbs not just a specific company it happens to some big and small companies ithappens. So I was going to leave it there. I won't be watching this thread from now on, I made a promise that just because some of us see things different is what forums are all about and yet it seems to always come down to this. That is why I am not much into archery, seems that posting what one knows or reads at Archery Type Forums is not appropriate. So I will again leave it up to those that seem to have more and better information on everything .

Seems that others do worse things and it is negative posts about comapnies and again I posted nothing to that and get someone telling me to move on . I own Oneidas and this being about both Oneidas and MBI I thought it was open to positive information. Seems that some think otherwise. 

So I will again leave, I enjoy shooting my Oneidas and will continue to and posting information given to me like others have posted.

Only posted Positive and what I have been told over time from those involved.

Again just a different side nothing else like forums are for. I will tell others that Shoot Oneidas to stop giving information on other forums that what is going on in the lever action bow world.

Like Die Cast Risers.

I will leave it there.

All the Best at MBI...

LFM


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

LFM,

Sorry you took it negatively. I thought I was just clearing up misconceptions and clarfiying what we and don't do. I ended by asking we keep this on topic which is pics of our bows. If you want to discuss other things relative to lever limbed bows, let's move it to another thread or PM's and not hyjack this one anymore. I didn't tell you not to post or share info. No need to over react.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

R. Vance said:


> Silly me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That draw stop looks different than any I have worked with. Is it better or worse than the usual allen socket screw?


Kris


----------



## R. Vance (Apr 25, 2005)

worse but i left "this Stealth" in her original state, 1st because i knew Duck wasn't going to shoot her & 2nd, when Duck decides to shoot her, she won't be wearing those cams :wink:
Richard


----------



## JeffPaHunter (Jan 13, 2004)

Some of the current family. L-R Aeroforce X-80, custom Hybrid LFM, Anodized limited edition LFM. Missing are 05 Black Eagle, custom Stealth and another LFM,..they're camera shy...:wink:










Some of the original family as it was starting to grow years ago.










A custom LFM done for a customer a few years ago complete in H2O Imaging fall camo.










An Osprey in custom Copperhead camo I rebuilt for a customer from Louisiana the other year. This bow was under water in hurricane Katrina and when I received it was completely seized and required a total rebuild. It was so bad that the filth in the water had actually eaten into the riser and the riser had to be replaced.










And last but not least...what is known to be the original lever limbed bow, the Mowhawk Laser. Patented in the early 70's by the original designer of the Oneida line.


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

I have a Mohawk Lazer too, Jeff. Very interesting bow. People are still blown away when i string it up and shoot it. LOL


----------



## JeffPaHunter (Jan 13, 2004)

huntinghippie said:


> I have a Mohawk Lazer too, Jeff. Very interesting bow. People are still blown away when i string it up and shoot it. LOL


All I see are words in your post Mister.....:shade:..."man law", "man law"....!!!!:tongue:


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

You wont find a better looking limb on a compound any where!!!!










I love this picture lol.

Bob


----------



## JeffPaHunter (Jan 13, 2004)

Bob,.....that's almost as purty as Mikie....:mg:

Where is Mikie anyway ?...


----------



## nshunter (Oct 10, 2004)

> Where is Mikie anyway ?...


It's all you can eat Buffalo wing Monday......where do think he is....


----------



## djsasa (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

djsasa said:


>


That looks just like my old Phoenix!!

Kris


----------



## Supermag (Jan 27, 2008)

UPSR, that is pretty. Now show us the rest of the bow!


----------



## tmcullen (Apr 14, 2008)

Here's my Extreme and my families bows.


----------



## P'duck (Sep 28, 2006)

nshunter said:


> It's all you can eat Buffalo wing Monday......where do think he is....


Now man law!!!!!!!!! WE DO NOT NEED PICTURES OF THIS!!!!!!!!!!!! the mental images are enough. BBQ sauce and bones flying everywhere, oh the horror (for the chickens that is).

Mikie we luv' ya! Just can't feed ya'


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*Great looking Bows....*

Monster Bows ....:darkbeer:


----------



## horseman308 (Apr 17, 2006)

Here's my MBI Phoenix - it's a preproduction test model I got used.


----------



## john5 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Here is a couple of monsters*

Predator is wood laminate
Fall leafe is composite


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

Very sweet bunch of bows. I've seen several of these in person. :tongue:


Here's my Monster Bows Phoenix.......


----------



## Soujyu (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, looks like I'm about to scare quite a few people off with what I'm about to show you. Basically, I bought a Screaming Eagle off of a guy here on AT because I wanted an Oneida and.... well.... I tend to not like bows that are greenish-black, so I spruced it up and made some.... modifications on it.


















I've learned a few things while redoing this bow.

1. Letting spraypainted parts dry in your apartment makes your apartment unlivable for a day due to fumes.
2. Some Bic lighters have the safety on top.
3. Finding a lost e-clip usually takes 20 minutes.
4. Your little brother will complain about the color scheme.
5. People will think you're a bit cuckoo in the head.
6. Ratchet wrenches are indispensable.


----------



## StableyOutdoors (Feb 13, 2009)

*Hey all*

New here. I use an CPO Eagle for Bow fishing.


----------



## nshunter (Oct 10, 2004)

Soujyu , I see you don't have the big cumbersome grip on your Oneida, do a search for git-r-grip he can make a 2 piece one for your bow and probably color match it also...:wink:


----------



## Soujyu (Oct 15, 2007)

nshunter said:


> Soujyu , I see you don't have the big cumbersome grip on your Oneida, do a search for git-r-grip he can make a 2 piece one for your bow and probably color match it also...:wink:


I shoot it straight off the riser. It works okay. :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2008)

Soujyu,
What is the purpose of the red handle looking affairs attached to your cam modules?


----------



## Soujyu (Oct 15, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Soujyu,
> What is the purpose of the red handle looking affairs attached to your cam modules?


Those are draw stops that I rigged up. I'm used to shooting bows with positive draw stops, and I noticed the hole in the Oneida cam at my draw length floats just outside the plate (this was before Oneida developed their own draw stops in their later models). They're made of carbon arrow shafts covered in foam and felt, and jammed into the hole.

It works so well that my Evolution that I use to shoot my other bows is too light for the Oneida.


----------



## thorswraith (Apr 6, 2008)

P'duck said:


> I know there are more Oneida Eagle and Monster Bows out there. One more round.


P'duck where can I get a hold on those rubber string silencers that seems to be on the pink Pro Eagle?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 12, 2008)

anyone got a old firebrande or oneida discovery for sale? ive been looking for a while now and i really want one! need a new fishing bow


----------



## sig556 (Jun 4, 2009)

Some wicked monster bows....keep it going.


----------



## El Boone (May 25, 2009)

Mikie Day said:


>


Is it just me, or is this guys draw length wayyyyy to long?


----------



## jmm83164 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Pics of my Aero-Force*

There are pics of my Aero-Force in the for sale section.
Look it over maybe you will post it in here as your new bow.
Mike


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

that draw length is perfect...see my left arm is bent just a bit...very comfortable


----------



## El Boone (May 25, 2009)

Ya, your form is great. It just looks like your about an inch long in your anchor point.

Just an observation, whatever works for ya.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

I have a shoulder and elbow issue and being back a bit further takes the pressure off those points, if it were shorter it would be grinding away on my shoulder like sandpaper... your not the first person that has said that


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 12, 2008)

no one have one for sale?


----------



## oakwood304 (May 19, 2006)

A few more to revive this thread!


----------



## ras72 (May 9, 2007)

Technical question

What is the power limb in the Monster Bows and does the other one flex?


----------



## Ramification (Mar 27, 2009)

The power limb on either a Monster or Oneida is the limb that is connected to the riser. It's what flexes and give the bow power. The other limb (recurve shaped) is the outboard limb and it does not flex. It is hinged on the back of the power limb and the tips move towards the shooter as the bow is drawn.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

Ramification said:


> The power limb on either a Monster or Oneida is the limb that is connected to the riser. It's what flexes and give the bow power. The other limb (recurve shaped) is the outboard limb and it does not flex. It is hinged on the back of the power limb and the tips move towards the shooter as the bow is drawn.


yep..but on the monster the outboards act as cams (just not conventional cams as we know them)


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

I was told my monster phoenix shipped yesterday, hope to add some pics here in a few days! Black with carbon fiber limbs, hope it's purdy. Mikie, any chance you've seen it while moving into your new facility?


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

I have not seen it....but my daughters bow is the same way..black powder coated riser and carbon fiber dipped limbs


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Mikie Day said:


> I have not seen it....but my daughters bow is the same way..black powder coated riser and carbon fiber dipped limbs


Sounds like she's got good taste then too when it comes to purdy bows lol!


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

thirdypointer said:


> Sounds like she's got good taste then too when it comes to purdy bows lol!


she said she wanted a all black bow of death... and she got it...with a great gift from Bob of Git a Grip (black walnut grip)


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Some very good looking bows on here. We needsome more pics of the DRAGON!!


Kris


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Finally got a tracking # for my monster, it is in the mail and arriving tomorrow! :dancing: Bob from Git-A-Grip is making a matching grip for it as i guess somehow my Phoenix didn't get shipped with the grip i ordered, just happy it's on it's way. Pics soon to come even though the matching grip isn't on it- yet.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

here are some pics of a left zebra Dragon I had at Adams Archery a couple weeks ago....Letting everyone shoot it...


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

thirdypointer said:


> Finally got a tracking # for my monster, it is in the mail and arriving tomorrow! :dancing: Bob from Git-A-Grip is making a matching grip for it as i guess somehow my Phoenix didn't get shipped with the grip i ordered, just happy it's on it's way. Pics soon to come even though the matching grip isn't on it- yet.


you should have your bow ... did it arrive yet???


----------



## electric sheep (Mar 23, 2009)

The red dot system looks interesting, can it work on other bows????


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Mikie Day said:


> you should have your bow ... did it arrive yet???


Yes, got it setup yesterday, will take pics soon!


----------



## Atrof (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice to see that someone got too shoot a Monster Phoenix, I waited first one year too get the bow then fund a fault, did send the limbs in for replacement. I still wait for those limbs to return, thats one more year waiting and counting.
Two year and a bit since I ordred this bow and all I got is a riser without the limbs hanging on the wall................:frusty:


----------



## electric sheep (Mar 23, 2009)

Two yearsukey::mg::mg::mg: That is alarming, just as i was liking the look of about three different bows and this was one a doubt is seeded. Hope your experience was a one off.


----------



## Atrof (Aug 18, 2007)

Well they seems to be nice people, so i don't understand why they keep forgetting me. Just getting empty promises by email.


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

i am new to archery and have never seen one of these bows before
is it a compound or recurve?
how well do they work?
can somebody post some number?
and why would you build a bow like this?


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Atrof said:


> Well they seems to be nice people, so i don't understand why they keep forgetting me. Just getting empty promises by email.



Have you called them? Maybe they have misplaced your E-mail?

Just a thought

Kris


----------



## Atrof (Aug 18, 2007)

No, we have communication. But to this point only broken promises.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

Who have you been speaking with


----------



## Atrof (Aug 18, 2007)

Mike.


----------



## Mac of Michigan (Mar 26, 2009)

GVDocHoliday said:


> I better post mine here. Hoping to have a morph kit on it soon to go after bunnies and then carp once the snow melts. This riser will looks sweet as a reflex/deflex long bow eh!!


You should see this bow up close! SWEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

Atrof said:


> Mike.


Pm sent


----------



## Atrof (Aug 18, 2007)

Pm sent back, btw. sorry for the hijack of this tread


----------



## thump1977 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hello all,
I am new to Archery Talk forum, but I have been an avid archer for a long time. I am posting to this particular post because yes I am a proud Oneida owner. I have an Oneida Strike Eagle. I have spent a great deal of time getting it set up to my desired specs, but when I hear the thump of the arrow into my target it is such an awesome sound I can't help but smile like a kid in a candy store with a pocket full of money!! So to make this post fun here is my toy:



























This bow shoots like a dream, unfortunately it is a bit on the heavy side. My first Oneida was a Strike Eagle too, but it was stolen from me when my house was robbed a few years ago. I bought this one and slowly went to work on it and replaced the cams, power cables, yoke cables, timing system. All in the name of having a bow that I can be sure will "sling sticks", as someone I once heard say, as accurately as my old one and know it will work each and every time I pull that string back. Anyway it is great to have a place I can chat with other Oneida fans like myself.

Happy hunting and have a great season every season!!


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

the Strike is such a quiet bow...alot of them were converted to aeroforces, but at the local club we still have a guy shooting one...great bow


----------



## thump1977 (Oct 7, 2010)

Yes I love my bow, the only problem is that it has taken me so long to get it to where I wanted it. But the best part is that it does shoot very quietly and so easy for me to draw. I did try out a friends Monster bow a while back and I loved it. But alas I am too poor to buy one. Yes I said too poor. I had to beg and barter to get a lot of my gear now. But maybe one day I will be able to buy one. Anyway, happy shooting!!!


----------



## thump1977 (Oct 7, 2010)

OK well for those that saw my very first post, you know my Oneida originally had the factory camo layout on it. Well I decided I wanted it to look a little different. So I redid my camo. Let me know what you think. Or if you have any suggestions I would love to hear them. Also, if anyone has a set of the wood grips they would be willing to donate to the cause I would be most appreciative. Thank you. Well enjoy the pics and happy shooting!!!


----------



## thump1977 (Oct 7, 2010)

two more pics to add to the post. Both of them with the completed camo and new rest.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

So, what's the overall length difference in the Monster and the older bows like the "Strike Eagle" or the "Eagle"?

It looks a LOT shorter....


----------



## thump1977 (Oct 7, 2010)

SHPoet said:


> So, what's the overall length difference in the Monster and the older bows like the "Strike Eagle" or the "Eagle"?
> 
> It looks a LOT shorter....


the tip to tip length is a lot different between a monster bow and the older Oneida's. I have not seen the new Oneida's up close or been able to shoot one of the newer ones. However I understand the tip to tip length of the newer Oneida's are a bit shorter than their older versions. I do have to say though that I love the way my bow shoots. It shoots totally awesome and even though they say Oneida's are noisy, you can't prove that with mine. The smack from my arrow in the target is way louder than the sound my bow makes. But to check the overall length between the two I would say you can find out by googleing it.


----------

